# PS3 SixAXis USB Gamepad and anologic stick issue

## jetboo

Hi, i plugged my ps3 sixaxis gamepad and i  got it detected well 

(i run with kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 )

 *Quote:*   

> usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
> 
> usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> input: Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input8
> ...

 

And with jscalibrator i can calibrate and move my two analogics sticks but when i try to use them in game they are not detected 

I'd like to use these analogical sticks  can someone help ?   :Confused: 

(sorry for my poor english)

----------

## jetboo

hmmmpf a simple 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chown jet:jet /dev/input/events* 

 

fixed it

----------

